# Fear Itself New Horror TV Show



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks good! Serj Tankian from System of a Down is somehow involved (I think he made the opening)

NBC Thursday Nights at 10! It has some known directors and cast so it should be a good time! The horror movie genre needs to be saved from mindless plots and bad filmmaking anyway


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I've been waiting for weeks for this to start. It actually starts tonight (6/5) but it's on NBC not CBS. Gotta go set the Tivo.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, I forgot that started tonight!!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I loved it in the promo: "Did you hear that?"


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, so far, cool opening title sequence...!

And yeah, I recognized that voice in the opening music. Wouldn't have known right off from where though.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well now! A bit predictable but well done I thought. I liked it. Anyone else?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I thought it was OK - maybe a little predictable. I would have liked it to be more suspensful. Looking forward to future episodes. And on a sidenote - can they stop it with the pop up commercials during the show?


----------



## Verno77 (Apr 6, 2008)

I watched apart of this show on the web; I'm so cool (lol).


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Verno77 said:


> I watched apart of this show on the web; I'm so cool (lol).


Hey you still saw it though! I bet with no commercials too!

I thought it was pretty good exspecially for TV. I look forward to future episodes!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If anyone else out there, like me, digs the opening credits and likes the music for it, I found 



. it's called "Lie, Lie, Lie!!" and his video isn't the same as the Fear itself opening credits but it's still bizarre and plenty dark. It's a good song, check it out.

Here's the opening credits with the little clip of the song in it. Good imagery. I especially like the hanging dress with the feet.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_oYZ4XMhJQ[/nomedia]


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought last night's episode was much better than the opener. I loved the imagery. The scene when the closeup drawing of the eye moved made my wife have the heebie-jeebies for long enough to make her leave the room. Personally I liked the thermal cam shot.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I didn't get to see last nights, and didn't see all of last weeks but catch up online. I love System of a Down, and it's great to see Serj still doing solo stuff.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I liked this weeks show with Eric Roberts in it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw the episode with "The Eater". Really creepy IMO. I"ll have to watch more episodes when the show returns.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

*(SPOILERS)* (the paragraphs that have spoilers in them, I'm making the first words red)

I've seen all 6 episodes so far and...

Well there is a lot I _could_ say. But I want to break it down because I have a tendancy to ramble on.

I didn't expect very much from this series. In fact, I expected almost all the episodes to be really bad. But that's because the new horror that's being made this decade is mostly crud. Nobody is really trying to make anything different. Everything is following a formula. And this series is not much of an exception.

"The Sacrifice" (the first episode) wasn't that bad. But there were 2 big problems. 1 was that the characters weren't special, there was nothing the slightest bit interesting about them. The other was that the plot was boring and jumped around. Is this about a monster, witches, killers, vampires? What is this? And it didn't seem to have any kind of point, so it was all the guys' going, "what the hell's goin' on?" I'll be damned if I know.

"Spooked" was the most cliched of the episodes so far. And it's incredibly boring. In fact, does anyone here even remember it? I predicted every last thing that happened.

"Family Man" was good. I was surprised. But, it wasn't very good. The idea was great. The problem was, as it went on - the family were played by such terrible actors, that I think everyone knew they were going to be killed. The serious weak link was the scene at the dinner table. With the son that just freaks out and starts walking away at the same time. He has a problem, I'd like to know exactly what it is. Eh, there's more to that, but no one cares so...

"In Sickness and In Health" I give credit for having some good ideas but was really poorly put together. It was too slow with it's scenes of the Bride doing nothing (I'm not talking about those great scenes in the dark church, the ones in her dressing room and walking around outside the church, and talking to _every_one). It was too soap-opera like. And I'd love to know what _they_ thought was scary about the episode.

"Eater" ... *Ug*! It's Stuart Gordon. I think that's all that needs to be said. Him and Me have a weird relationship. I don't _get_ his approach to horror. I mean, Dolls was one thing. But he does not make horror movies. Not like any movie(s) I've ever seen before. He always does the last thing I think he should. I objected to everything he did in this episode. But that's nothing new. I also thought Re-Animator & Dreams in the Witch-House were this... _wrong_. I didn't think the actress playing the lead was good, the plot was all stereotype, the twists were obvious, the ending was awful... At least he has a vision, though. A vision for doing exactly the wrong thing, every chance he gets.

"New Year's Day" was... I don't know. The story of the girl at the party was very dumb. But the apocalyptic stuff wasn't so bad. It wasn't at all what I expected. But the style wasn't great, the characters were meaningless... And it wasn't scary, since the main character was never in any danger come to find out the end plot twist.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think tonight's episode was my favorite so far. The rancher possessed by the wendigo was very evil and creepy and the makeup job on him was great too.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonight's episode was just *amazing*. I was _really_ creeped out and I'm hard to get through in that way. It really had everything I could have ever hoped for. But, the director was Larry Fessenden and his Wendigo is literally one of the 10 best horror films I've seen that was made in the last 9 years. North American horror has been in such a slump and I just knew Fessenden would be one of the best directors on the Fear Itself slate. Turns out I was right!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone know when the show will be on again or is it cancelled?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> Does anyone know when the show will be on again or is it cancelled?


I don't know I'm guessing the season is over which is weird because you think it would extend into Halloween. It might have been cancelled.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It was only meant as an interim show to bridge seasons... they showed all the episodes that were on the slate. I'm sure the same concept will be back, probably with a different name... Masters of Horror, Fear Itself, whatever... giving different directors one-hour movies isn't a totally new concept.

I like it because of the variety. Different directors means totally different styles for each episode.

Maybe next time they can get Serj to do a song specifically for the show. His voice kinda gives me the willies lol


----------

